

Why is localhost 127.0.0.1? - virgil_disgr4ce
http://superuser.com/questions/31824/why-is-localhost-ip-127-0-0-1

======
Someone1234
I wonder how much network equipment would crash if you had a client which
could send out packets on the network with an 127.0.0.1 destination IP
address.

It should "never" happen under normal circumstances, so I wonder what happens
when it does happen?

